# Watch that 90-day cancellation window.



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 3, 2021)

I called DRI to cancel a reservation for Hawaii in August 1 check-in.  I thought that today was the last day to cancel within the 90-day no penalty cancellation window.  I marked it on my calendar based on the August 1 check-in date minus 90-days.

When I called, I found out that last cancellation day was yesterday, 91 days before check-in.  The vacation counselor waived the penalty, so I didn't lost any points.  But, like many things in life, it's good to not skate up the exact deadline.


----------



## ccwu (May 3, 2021)

Wow. I thought it was 61 days. We have insurance so we can get points back cancel 31 days in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csalter2 (May 4, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I called DRI to cancel a reservation for Hawaii in August 1 check-in.  I thought that today was the last day to cancel within the 90-day no penalty cancellation window.  I marked it on my calendar based on the August 1 check-in date minus 90-days.
> 
> When I called, I found out that last cancellation day was yesterday, 91 days before check-in.  The vacation counselor waived the penalty, so I didn't lost any points.  But, like many things in life, it's good to not skate up the exact deadline.



I had a similar situation last month.  It was for Cabo Azul.  I had up until April 24th to cancel my July 24th reservation and waited to the very last moment because I was hoping that somehow Mexico was going to be taken off of the advisory to not travel there list.  It wasn’t happening and reluctantly I cancelled the reservation there for the second time in two years.  I will try again for next summer. I think it’s the wishful thinking that makes us want to hope that the inevitable won’t have to happen.  The other reason can be just good old fashioned procrastination.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 4, 2021)

It's always been 91 days. RPP used to be 24 hours but it is now 31 days. Good to hear they waived the penalty.


----------



## geist1223 (May 4, 2021)

You should have gone to Cabo Azul. We were there in February and felt perfectly safe at the Resort and in Town.


----------



## pierrepierre (May 4, 2021)

As vaccinations continue, we decided to head back to Mexico in December...have cancelled 3 trips there.  It is not like we go there to socialize - but enjoy their beaches, food, weather and the relaxation.  When your heart and head tell you do go........GO!


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 4, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> You should have gone to Cabo Azul. We were there in February and felt perfectly safe at the Resort and in Town.



I travelled more last year than any other year (122 nights timesharing and one cruise in Feb before they got shut down). I never felt unsafe anywhere I travelled.


----------

